# MF 230 Steering Gear Rebuild



## Daveinhouston (Oct 5, 2015)

Pulled my leaking steering gearbox on my early MF 230. Plan on tearing it down and rebuilding it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dave,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The MF 230's have a history of steering gearbox problems. Your steering system has probably been rebuilt in the past.

I recommend that you get a repair/shop manual for your 230 before you start. Most guys use an I&T shop manual. Ebay usually has them for $30-$35. 

Ebay also has listings for individual aftermarket pitman shafts LH & RH, and other items for your 230. They also list steering column repair kits for less than $50. 

"Broken Tractor" lists a replacement steering shaft and sector kit for $925. Includes shaft, nut, sector shafts and bushings. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Daveinhouston (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm going to rebuild it. I'm certain it's been rebuilt in the past. I'll get the shop manual before I do. I noticed the column rebuild kits on Ebay but they didn't say whether they were for power or manual steering. Are they the same? The column top seal is leaking on mine causing all the fluid to run out and then stop working. Plus there is some play in the steering column and one of the sector shafts is bad where it splines up with the steering arm. I'm going to need the LH steering arm too. The other shaft appears to be good with a little play in the bushing. I'll tear it down, figure out what parts I need and then rebuild it. Hopefully I can get a few more years out of the little tractor.
Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Daveinhouston (Oct 5, 2015)

It's definitely been rebuilt before. It has center punch position marks on all the joints.


----------



## Daveinhouston (Oct 5, 2015)

I've found a later model salvaged 230 with the hand pump and single steering arm, and external ram. He says the power steering was working up until the owner ran the engine out of oil and ruined the engine. He said he would sell me everything I need to convert mine for $750. Is it worth taking the chance? Is the newer steering that much better? It's going to cost me $1,200 or more for the parts to rebuild my steering gearbox.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Dave,

In response to your earlier question, I checked with one seller on ebay regarding the steering column rebuild kit, and he replied that it is for manual steering. 
_________________________________________________

The original steering system on a MF 230 was a major blunder by MF. My GUESS that the revised steering system is significantly improved. I think that I would go for that deal.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If you can get a complete hydrostatic system , valve, cylinder with brackets, lines, and all for $750, grab it before someone else does! Assuming it comes with transmission shift cover and all the steering column parts as well, it's well worth the price and the effort. What you have now is a pile, and will be problematic forever.


----------



## Daveinhouston (Oct 5, 2015)

That's what I'm thinking. He's sending me photos later today. It's about a four hour drive to pick the stuff up but I think it'll be worth it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Daveinhouston (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks. I found the same thing on the kit. I'm going to go for the salvage parts if he has everything I need.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It would be good to get pictures of everything (so you know how it goes back together) before he tears it down.


----------



## Daveinhouston (Oct 5, 2015)

Good idea.


----------



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, I have just posted a steering problem with a massey 550..
I now learn theyhad problems, do you know if the 550 was likely to be the problem box..
I'm helping a farmer friend, I don't know anything about it..yet
Thanks if you can advise.


----------



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, I have just posted a steering problem with a massey 550..
I now learn theyhad problems, do you know if the 550 was likely to be the problem box..
I'm helping a farmer friend, I don't know anything about it..yet
Thanks if you can advise.


----------



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Help has come, I'm in good hands..


----------

